# Lightbox Led !



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Everyone

just like to introduce our new site !

www.lightboxleds.com

Our flagship product is a very powerful, full spectrum par 38 
we use these on all our frag tanks and display tanks

The "halo" is $120
Our you can get the Halo + the clamp for $140


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Just added the Clamp² : )


----------

